# Wassup? I'm new. :)



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum man! Just wanted to say, if this is your first season, you should probably not be worrying about hitting rails and jumps. Trust me, staying out of the park for awhile and just getting the fundamentals down will pay off in the long run


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome mike. 5 week long snow trips!!....awesome. I usually get in 2-3 and then hit the off days during the week. Enjoy and welcome


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Cavman said:


> Welcome mike. 5 week long snow trips!!....awesome. I usually get in 2-3 and then hit the off days during the week. Enjoy and welcome


Haha, thanks.  Yeah, I can't wait till I move to squamish/vancouver, the highschools there supposedly pack up a bus every weekend and take you up to whistler. I might also just be getting homeschooled so if I do, I can go even more often. :laugh: I really love it.


----------

